# Steam Cleaning Interior



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Will a steam cleaner safely remove water marks on my upholstery?


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

are you serious?

I would wet the particular part, use some diluted APC on there and agitate with a brush, then vacuum the rest up using a wet-vac (if you have one).

Thats what i would do anyway


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LOCKE said:


> Will a steam cleaner safely remove water marks on my upholstery?


yes :thumb:


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

i take it you folks are thinking the interior being taken out of the car first?


----------



## xwh (Jan 25, 2008)

JGrant1285 said:


> i take it you folks are thinking the interior being taken out of the car first?


Thats how I will do it in a few days. I'll strip the cloth from the seats after I take them out and gave them a good wash


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

JGrant1285 said:


> i take it you folks are thinking the interior being taken out of the car first?


Nope :thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

there are a few different types of steam cleaners! what most people refer to them as is a simple hot water pressure washer!
you can get hand held steam guns, and the type you get for stripping wall paper!


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...+cleaners>C$cip=1500010862.Steam+cleaners.htm

Like this one in the link. Would that be safe to use? Oh and while we`re at it can anyone tell me how to rename a link. :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LOCKE said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...+cleaners>C$cip=1500010862.Steam+cleaners.htm
> 
> Like this one in the link. Would that be safe to use? Oh and while we`re at it can anyone tell me how to rename a link. :lol:


That is similar to the one I use,which is a Kingavon 1350W model.

Before 








After


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Avanti, how did you use the steam cleaner on the upholstery? 

I have a not too dissimilar steam cleaner but made by VAX081 (£20 off ebay). I have used it to clean hard surfaces but not attempted soft ones yet. 

For the hard surfaces I directed the steam through a fine nozzle at the area I wanted to clean then followed up with a damp m/f.

For upholstery, would a wider nozzle (bit like an upholstery attachment for a hoover) be a better choice? Would you recommend attaching a m/f over the nozzle at all?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Avanti, how did you use the steam cleaner on the upholstery?
> 
> I have a not too dissimilar steam cleaner but made by VAX081 (£20 off ebay). I have used it to clean hard surfaces but not attempted soft ones yet.
> 
> ...


I use it like an aerosol, spray the area and wipe with a microfibre :thumb:


----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

I also bought a cheap steam cleaner for 20euro today and it really does good job being cheap machine. :thumb:


----------



## Odd (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool.

Can it be used on leather seats? I have som dirty marks that i cant get off....tryed with a brush etc. Its in the texture of the leather.....


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Steam cleaning is of no benefit on leather seats. Good cleaning is dependent on the products used. If the marks are in the grain of the leather you need to use a foam detergent cleaner and a brush (something like a washing up brush) to get the foam down into the grain (do not scrub). Allow thw foam to do the work.

If your seats are pale the problem may be dye transfer in which case you need a stronger cleaner to remove this. 

If eventually the discolouration is still there it could be due to micro cracking of the pigment which can look like dirt.

Phone me if you need any further help on this or post some photos for me to look at.

Judy
Leather Care Consultant


----------



## Odd (Nov 1, 2007)

The leather is light grey, i have used a cleaner and a horsehair-brush.

Can you recommend a strong, but safe cleaner?

- Thanx.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

What cleaner have you been using?

A horsehair brush is not suitable as the bristles go quite soft and you need something a bit more rigid than this.


----------



## Odd (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, the brush is soft. Afraid to use a hard one.

Used Autoglyms leather cleaner and DP Total interior cleaner


----------

